# Medicated FET Symptoms



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi all,

I went through a medicated FET and I am in TWW. 

As it was fully medicated (downregulation, estrogen, progesterone) there is no corpus luteum. 

What symproms did you experience in your succesful medicated FET? I would assume you can’t really tell until you test as  most symptoms will come from the drugs? No?


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello
The only symptom I had was 'hangover' like nausea on day 10 of the 2ww. It went away the very next day and I was completely shocked to get a bfp on test day.
Other than that nothing. 
Certainly no 'implantation cramp type feelings' that you often hear people talk of. 
Best of luck 

Ps your right
With no corpus lectum its virtually impossible to identify symptoms as your taking synthetic hormomes .if it's a bfp the only hormome your body will produce is hcg. Which may or may not give u symptoms...


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I too echo the hangover feeling, mine was from day 7.

I honestly thought mine hadnt worked. I got the shock of my life when i got my BFP!

Good luck x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Both times I got slight cramping on one side the second day after cramping, small sharp and like a stitch.  On and off for about an hour, then just the general crampy feeling 20 min after doing utrogestan, but that’s was obviously from that.


----------

